# Spongebob - Eine schwammtastische Rettung: Erster Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Spongebob - Eine schwammtastische Rettung: Erster Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spongebob - Eine schwammtastische Rettung: Erster Trailer*


----------



## XXTREME (18. November 2019)

Werde ich wohl rein gehen "müssen" . Töchterlein wird für sorgen .


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2019)

Was hat das noch mit PCGH zutun???


----------



## XXTREME (18. November 2019)

Absolut nichts aber auch gar nichts . Ist aber doch hier mitlerweile gang und gebe.


----------



## Torsley (18. November 2019)

gab es nicht mal einen link der nur die pcgh core themen anzeigt? ich kann mich irgendwie dunkel daran erinnern das sie mal sowas eingeführt haben.


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2019)

Oder halt den Ticker ausdünnen. 
Bei CB stehen da auch nur die relevanten Sachen drin und er ist damit deutlich kürzer und übersichtlicher.


----------

